# Another will it fit.



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Prairie 650 with 2'' lift. Will 28x12.5 and 28x10 outlaws fit it? I found a good deal on them and cant pass it up.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have a p360 with 28 w/s laws no problems


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well I was concerned with the width on factory rims. There getting mounted Saturday so I hope so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

mossyoak54 said:


> Well I was concerned with the width on factory rims. There getting mounted Saturday so I hope so.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You may have rubbing issues on the rear on stock wheels. I bet they'll rub the gas tank for sure. They are gonna get close to the exhaust.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well I haven't noticed any rubbing yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

